# Ive seen your TRUNK SETUP.. now i wanna see your GAUGE SETUP!



## SweetandLow (Nov 2, 2003)

Have at it boys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SweetandLow (Nov 2, 2003)




----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

tank gauge








bagzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (SweetandLow)*

well, i guess i cant play here now


----------



## SweetandLow (Nov 2, 2003)

haha, yours was what made me make this thread.. looking for some ideas.. hope their are more out their!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (SweetandLow)*

Here are some of the ones i've done, or helped... 
This should add some flavor to the thread
Mk5's dont have much of 2 options, either by the ash tray, or if they have the euro cubby in there, arm rest is kinda of a pain to open every time. 
*
Brandon's mk4 GLI
DO NOT MIND THE ****TY WRAPping job, the glue wasnt sticking, and material was being stupid... (its getting changed soon)
2 gauges in glove box. 








tank gauge in trunk. (this is getting changed as well.)








Corrad-Sean and his Easystreet controller under the radio... (he did it all himself)








The EOS








Jake's mk5








Matt's mk4 Golf








Mike Y's Mk5








Mine when i had digital gauge








and mine when i went analog








Seb's mk5 








Squillo's PAssat w/ textured paint








Raoul's Mk5 Farenheit








*



_Modified by Santi at 9:38 PM 4-8-2009_


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

nothing special, but no ones posted this option yet


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (___GTI02)*


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*

I didnt know Santi had his this way too, never saw that pic. but here is mine


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (flygli03)*

Here is mine.


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *___GTI02* »_nothing special, but no ones posted this option yet











I actually really like that, normally i never like the dual gauge pod on the steering wheel, but in this application it actually makes sense for once.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*

only pic I have from when I was fitting everything


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

gaugeless!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (flygli03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flygli03* »_I didnt know Santi had his this way too, never saw that pic. but here is mine








I know that was from my OG setup, but i changed it. I might go back to that gauge, i dont know yet, but different location.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

Some good looking setups in here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As Supplicium mentioned above, no gauges necessary with AccuAir e-Level...


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

autopilot painted black, relocated/deleted some switches to make it fit in my beetle


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Got lucky and the finish matched the OEM finish perfectly. Mounted underneath between the factory downtubes.


----------



## euro inc (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: (Retromini)*


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Not that exciting, same as a lot of people in the ash tray.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Placeholder for my new gauge setup. Should be pretty good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

has anyone used this gauge setup?








i saw it and i think it looks pretty good, i may go with it.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

my new one. in the ashtray it was too hard to read


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

just finished this for my mk2


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*

mk3 my gauge and switches are all in here


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Gauges, what are those? OG style here.


----------



## dare_rick (Jun 14, 2006)

New South Gauge pod sits nicely


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (dare_rick)*









****ty pic of mine


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

woah thats really erm flush...
parrots hidden well to nearly didnt notice it!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*

werd


----------



## Devo! (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: (blueb316v)*

Thats awesome! Jood job!


----------



## baggedbox707 (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow, love it.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (baggedbox707)*

my old








one of the setups we did (blksunshine)


----------



## baggedbox707 (Sep 1, 2008)

Paulito, that last install was clean with the hide-away.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

Here are my switches:
















Here is an old pic of my gauges. I now have a 4 way systems which has the 2 dual needle gauges.


----------



## VDUBgirl. (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Ive seen your TRUNK SETUP.. now i wanna see your GAUGE SETUP! (SweetandLow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SweetandLow* »_Have at it boys *and girls * http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

















took out the cup holders, ran the lines through there and had a custom plate and brackets made for the gauges. then when not being used, the switches sit all clean and snug in the cubby


----------

